# Can't Uninstall AVG Tuneup Utilities with AVG removal tool



## Anjan.Barui (Jan 9, 2016)

Hello Guys, If you are having trouble uninstalling AVG PC Tuneup Utilities with AVG's removal tool, then you can try Revo Unintaller to uninstall it.
Link: http://www.revouninstaller.com/revo_uninstaller_free_download.html
But I faced a little problem while uninstalling it so I am sharing this.
The thing is I had *somehow* uninstalled AVG PC Tuneup Utilities from my computer with Revo Uninstaller
after a lot of googling how to uninstall it, but the programs which I had disabled with AVG Program Deactivator
were not opening, giving an error "Windows Cannot find ... the path specified.Please make sure the path is correct.". Only those programs were giving this trouble which I had disabled with AVG Program Deactivator.At last I found the solution to it, it was in the Registry Entries...don't worry it is not a virus.First open 'Regedit' from 'Windows' folder then Find the word "AVG" in the Registry and delete all the entries relating to AVG.This will be a little time consuming as there will be many entries to be deleted.After deleting almost all the entries I restarted the computer and the programs were back running.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

IS this the tool you used ?
http://www.avg.com/filedir/util/TuneUp_Remover.exe


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Revo uninstaller is probably the best of the tools out there....... BUT.
First it runs the uninstaller supplied by the makers of the program it is uninstalling (if you have the correct settings)
Then it tries to remove all the leftover bits of files and registry settings.
There is one big problem - the virus uninstall program needs a restart to untangle its integration into the system and that interrupts Revo's efforts and if you don't restart Revo can't remove file and registry entries that are still being used. 
There will be registry entries left over that need to be removed manually.

Often, if you have tried removing stuff yourself, Revo gets upset when it cannot find the things it is being asked to remove, and the best way round that is the actually re-install the program you want to remove so that it is ALL there for Revo to remove.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

As already posted by *etaf*, there's a tool for this exact purpose, that should be used before anything else: *

AVG PC TuneUp and TuneUp Utilities Remover*

http://www.avg.com/tools#tba1


----------

